# Gordon Waterman 16'- need prop suggestions



## kirby0808 (May 28, 2014)

I just picked up the 06 Gordon Waterman that was listed on craigslist in Napels. It has a 50 Tohatsu 2 stroke with a Power Tech TN40REB3R13P 3 blade. It runs about 32 mph with 2 people at 5200 rpms and has a decent hole shot but im looking for something that has a better hole shot and a decent top end. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## kbkeys1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hey Kirby, I'm in the same boat(literally). However, my prop is a PT SCB4R13pitch. Solo I 'm at 30.4 mph and no more than 5000rpm. Terrific hole shot! Id like to try the SCB3 to compare.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I think both of you are lugging you outboards with the props you're currently running.

The suggested rpm range per Tohatsu is 5,150 - 5,850rpm and both of you are at the low end of that range.

I would suggest getting one of the following props:

3 blade @ 12" pitch 

4 blade @ 11" pitch

The 3 blade 12" pitch should give you better hole shot and you may gain a couple of mph top end.

The 4 blade 11" pitch will give as good or better hole shot as the 3 blade, but you probably will not gain anything on the top end and may lose a mph.

Both of you should get your Tohatsu into the 5500rpm + sweet spot using either of the props suggested.


----------

